# Watching SD Channels full screen VIP722



## ClemTiger0408 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm a new member to the Dish Network family and I received a VIP722 box.

I have a fairly old HD TV. It is the Sony Trinitron KV-32HS500.

When I view a channel in HD, there are no problems, the TV is square but the picture presents in widescreen. However, if I view a SD channel, the channel displays as a square WITHIN the widescreen area. Meaning, the square is smaller than the screen itself, with probably 3 inches of no image all the way around. 

I am not sure if this can be corrected from the sat box or the tv itself, but I have tried messing around with options on both and cannot solve the problem. My TV is set to 16:9 auto, which means it should automatically fill the entire screen if the image changes. Pressing format on the remote on an SD channel zooms the SD channel to widescreen, stretching it, but not filling the entire screen.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I I have the similar set as you in our bedroom. There is a number of threads here that discuss the issue.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56241&highlight=4x3

My solution is to go with 4x3 #1, set my output to 480p, and then stretch the HD so the SD picture fills the screen. Not ideal I know, but for my configuration it works.

I have been meaning to look around to see if there is someway to get the Sony to handle 4x3 content on 1080i differently but so far I have not been able to find it though I have not looked real hard.

And welcome to DBSTalk!!!


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Set your *TV* to *4:3* then on your *ViP722* go to menu, setup, HDTV setup (I think that is what is is under) and on the *HDTV setup* set your resolution to *1080i, 4:3 #1 or #2*.

Now tune to an HDTV channel, then flip to an SD channel. Does it look the way you want? if not, go back into the HDTV setup and try 4:3 #2 and try again. Does it look right now?

Hope that helps!
Scott


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

I believe the issue is with Sony's method of handling a 720 or 1080 input. The TV automatically displays programming as 16:9 and their is no way to view it full screen. That is the conclusion I reached with my brother's 36" Sony.
I think what Ron B suggests is the only solution; if you want to view the pictures full screen. Perhpas a way for Sony to sell new TVs.
Miner


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

There is always the stretch & zoom button on the remote. Granted it's a manual adjustment that you have to change every time you switch between true 16 X 9 and 4 X 3 content, but you do get the view you want.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

ClemTiger0408 said:


> Is there anything I can do?


Yes. Buy a "real" HDTV. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------

